# Shipping belongings from Canada back to UK remotely (we are in UK and can't get out to Canada)



## juliaguila (Jun 19, 2021)

Hi all, and thanks to anyone who may be able to give some advice on this!

We have a motorhome stored in British Columbia that has all our belongings on it. Long story but we were living in Canada, our working visas ran out so went onto tourist ones, and we were planning on travelling but came back to the UK to sort some things out first. The timing was awful - Covid struck and we haven't been able to get back into Canada since then. We now really need all our belongings off the bus and back in England with us but I'm a bit lost as to how to do this.

I don't know the weight or volume of belongings because we aren't there to pack it up and measure. So getting online quotes is proving hard. The bus is 40ft long though and there is a lot of stuff on it (family of 5, lots of outdoor gear) so I'm not sure if I will need a 20ft container or could get away with pallets. There's no big pieces of furniture.

Has anyone done remote shipping before? Are there companies out there who will pack up for you onto pallets / into container for an additional fee?

Also the bus is near Kamloops, in BC. Nearest port would be Vancouver but it's a 7 hour drive away. Will companies pick up from that kind of remote location or would we have to get it to a port ourselves? 

If they will pick up from there but need everything to be ready on pallets / in container first then how do you deal with this logistics wise - are there set sizes of pallets that need to be used, where do you get them from? Will they drop off a container then come back a few days later to pick it up?

Any help anyone can give is really appreciated. I will start calling around companies but due to time difference and young kids I'm finding it hard to squeeze it in. Plus there are so many options of companies and combos of shipping (pallet / container / sea / air) that I'd like to have an idea of what I need before calling.

Thank you!


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

I'd expect any home mover offering international services to be able to handle everything but who has the keys? I'm guessing the motorhome is locked? 

Do you know anybody where the motorhome is? I'd think you'd want somebody to be there at least when the company comes over to give you a quote.


----------

